# !!!Beware of GM Parts Online.net!!!



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Contact your payment provider and have any charges reversed?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

You talking this place? I just called and Parts Department picked right up?
https://www.gmcarpartsonline.com/

*GM Car Parts Online*
33 W Kemper Rd, Cincinnati, OH 45246
(513) 782-2830
[email protected]


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

sailurman said:


> You talking this place? I just called and Parts Department picked right up?
> https://www.gmcarpartsonline.com/
> 
> *GM Car Parts Online*
> ...


I think GM Parts Online (.net) is a different company?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Oh, right. I just looked at the return policy on the .net site and it matches up. I never order from any company that doesn't have a phone number on the contact page.


----------



## mjb (May 23, 2018)

sailurman said:


> You talking this place? I just called and Parts Department picked right up?
> https://www.gmcarpartsonline.com/
> 
> *GM Car Parts Online*
> ...


That's gmcarpartsonline.com not the one I am having an issue with. BTW, do you use them alot? I like a company that has a valid phone number and will answer.


----------



## mjb (May 23, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Contact your payment provider and have any charges reversed?


Can I do that for just part of the order that I returned? I do have a tracking number that shows parts were delivered.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

mjb said:


> Can I do that for just part of the order that I returned? I do have a tracking number that shows parts were delivered.


Definitely. 

Call the number on the back of your card, open a dispute. They’ll ask a few questions regarding steps you’ve taken to this point (which you’ve already well-documented above).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mjb said:


> That's gmcarpartsonline.com not the one I am having an issue with.


Moderators, any chance to clarifying the title? Perhaps adding ".NET"?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Moderators, any chance to clarifying the title? Perhaps adding ".NET"?


I'm Confused?:dizzy:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I'm Confused?:dizzy:


The title of the thread is "Beware of GM Parts Online". However, it seems to really be "Beware of GM Parts Online.NET". 

GM Parts Online.COM is a different company. 

I have no problems calling out bad companies, but I don't want an innocent company to be tainted because it's name is similar.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

"gmpartsonline.com" does not exist, I think you're confusing it with the gmpartsdirect, although similar but not the same.

I agree with other posts, I would not associate with an online company that does not publish a phone number or respond to emails. That sucks and I hope the OP gets a reversed charge through the credit card company.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Jondaytona said:


> "gmpartsonline.com" does not exist, I think you're confusing it with the gmpartsdirect, although similar but not the same.


Thank you, I thought it was just me or my Computer!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jondaytona said:


> "gmpartsonline.com" does not exist, I think you're confusing it with the gmpartsdirect,


D'oh!!

Never mind......

Yes, I was thinking of GM Parts Direct.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Jondaytona said:


> "gmpartsonline.com" does not exist, I think you're confusing it with the gmpartsdirect, although similar but not the same.
> 
> I agree with other posts, I would not associate with an online company that does not publish a phone number or respond to emails. That sucks and I hope the OP gets a reversed charge through the credit card company.


You are right. I got gmcarpartsonline.com and didn't see the ...car... in their. LOL


----------

